# anyone read this DT book from Univ. of AZ?



## Josh (Sep 24, 2007)

has anyone read this book or know if its any good?
http://www.uapress.arizona.edu/books/BID1467.htm
there's a new paperback print from 2006, im considering buying it for reference.
if anyone know's of any other good DT books, please tell me about them!


----------



## T-P (Oct 15, 2007)

ive herd it, and its a good book


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

I haven't, but I just checked my library and they do, so this should be nice!


----------

